# Samsung ssd 830 zu langsam



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Hi jab seit gestern obige ssd mit 128 gb. Im. Bench hab ich aber nur 365 mbbeim lesen
Hab bin grad dabei win zum 3. Mal zu inst. Wegen acronis haben ich ihn mir grad zerschossen. Vorher hatte ich das video v. H. Spille auf 
Der neuen heft cd gesehn und eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. Alle treiber sind inst. Warum ist die ssd so
Langsam? 

Bitte um hilfe.

Danke. Gruss thomas


----------



## Hideout (2. September 2012)

Ist die SSD an SATA 6Gb/s (die dunkelblauen) angeschlossen? 
Hast du im BIOS auch auf AHCI umgestellt? (Vor dem Windows installieren)
Aktuelle Intel Chipsatz und SATA Treiber installiert?
Samsung SSD Magician installiert und OS Optimization sowie Performance optimization ausgeführt?


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

hallo,

ja hab ich alles gemacht!


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Hallo,
es kann sein dass das Alignment nicht stimmt oder das du mal einen Secure Erase machen musst, 
außerdem sollte im Bios AHCI aktiviert sein und ein SATA3 Port sollte verwendet werden.

Aber am besten du liest dir einfach mal diesen sehr guten Thread durch: Klick Mich 
Wenn es kompliziert werden sollte dann sind Roheed und Softy die richtigen Ansprechpartner


----------



## blackout24 (2. September 2012)

Poste doch einfach mal ein AS SSD Bench Screen.


----------



## hbf878 (2. September 2012)

mach mal einen screenshot vom benchmark und stell ihn hier rein

hbf


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

ok mach ich dann gleich.

ich installiere nur noch alle Treiber wieder neu


Viertel stunde vielleicht


----------



## belle (2. September 2012)

Hi,
Hast du auch an die Intel Rapid Storage Treiber gedacht?
Ist der SATA-Modus AHCI aktiviert im BIOS/EFI?
EDIT:
OK, Hideout hat das schon gefragt.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hast du auch an die Intel Rapid Storage Treiber gedacht?
> Ist der SATA-Modus AHCI aktiviert im BIOS/EFI?
> EDIT:
> OK, Hideout hat das schon gefragt.


 
Ja den Intel RST hat er schon installiert.

@ Icuk73: Das Problem ist das dein Mobo keinen nativen Sata 3 Controller hat, das Mobo hat nur den Asmedia Hostcontroller, dafür hast du auch weniger Punkte.  Native Controller gibt es erst ab H67


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Hallo, ja, das hab ich auch gemacht. Da hat mich gestern schon ein freundliches Forumsmitglied drauf hingewiesen

Bin noch am kämpfen. 
Hab gerade das Programm Rapid Store usw. gestartet.
Da ist mir aufgefallen , dass da meine normale Festplatte angezeigt wurde!?!?!
Is stöpsel jetzt dann mal die andern HD (2 Stück : 1 * 1 TB und einmal 1,5 TB ab und installierten RST nochmal)


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Hallo Woiferl, d. h. ich kann ein anderes MOBO kaufen?

Das mit dem Bios haut immer noch nicht hin: 

immer die Fehlermeldung aus dem EZ Flash        image integrity check failed?
Ich muß doch da die normale ROM-Datei nehmen oder?!?!?


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Hallo Woiferl, d. h. ich kann ein anderes MOBO kaufen?
> 
> Das mit dem Bios haut immer noch nicht hin:
> 
> ...


 
Nein du musst kein anderes Mobo kaufen, du hast halt ein wenig Leistungseinbußen weil du keinen nativen Controller hast.
Wie  läuft die SSD eigentlich so im Altag ? Werden die Programme schnell gestartet, bootet Windows schnell ? Wenn ja kann man doch zufrieden sein oder 
Es ist nur ein Benchmark nichts weiter und außerdem würde ich nicht zu viel benchen das geht nämlich auf die Lebensdauer der SSD


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

grundsätzlcih ist es schon schneller.

aber so viel bin ich noch nciht zum testen gekommen.

Bin dabei meinen PC zum 3 * zu installieren.
Heut morgen hatte ich alles fertig und wollte es mit Acronis sichern. 
Ich hab dann noch rumprobiert. und dann hat der I explorer gesponnen. Hat ewig gedauert bis mal ne seite aufgegangen ist (wenn überhaupt).
Naja dachte ich mir egal: einfach image wieder drauf und schon funzt es.
Denkste....acronis geht bei der wiederherstellung in den Dosmodus. und ab da bin ich nicht mehr weitergekommen.. (Fatal Error oder so ähnlich)

Ich denke, das das alte Acronis 11 nicht mit dem AHCI-Modus zurecht kommt. Das ist mir schon bei HD-Zeiten aufgefallen.
Naja und jetzt bin ich dabei zum 3. mal zu installieren und zu testen. Letztendlich wirds dann 4 mal sein wenn ich die tests abgeschlossen hab.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

Und nicht vergessen beim neuen aufstzen des Systems immer nur die Platte dran stecken wo Winows drauf kommt, die anderen unbedingt abstecken.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

Wieso  machst Du noch einen Thread auf? 

Die Antwort hattest Du hier schon: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...icher/234790-benchmark-software-fuer-ssd.html


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

sorry .... in gedanken und genervt!

grad nochmal geschaut. Die antwort hab ich gar nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Oh man ich krieg die Krise.

Jetzt bin ich drauf gekommen, dass ich mich damals bei Kauf des Komplett-PC bei Asus im Supportbereich angemeldet hab. Da hab ich mich jetzt angemeldet und gesehen, dass da andere BIOS-Versionen mit dem Kennzeichen meines - inzwischen komplett umgebauten - PC aufgeführt wird.
das ist jetzt die Version 4002 vom 12.07.12. Das hat jetzt hingehauen!!! Allerdings kommt es mir so vor dass da jetzt weniger Optionen im BIOS sind naja egal.

Scheinbar sind die Mainboards die in PCs drin sind anders als die normal  zu kaufenden. Obwohl die Typen-Bezeichnung 100 % ig übereinstimmt.

naja dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

Welche BIOS Version hast Du jetzt? Die aktuellste wäre 4502: ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8H61-M PRO


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Die funktioniert nicht.

diese ist es   das ist die Datei:    P8H61-M-Pro-ASUS-CM6630-4002

Ist die Version ist 4002 vom 12.07.12.

wobei CM6630 die Typenbezeichnung von dem PC ist den ich beim Media Markt gekauft hab.

Ich schau nachher nochmal im BIOS nach was da für ne Nummer jetzt angegeben wird


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

Achso, das ist so ein OEM-Mist?


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Wenn ich total entnervt bin und mir doch überlege eine neues MOBO zu kaufen, welches würdet ihr emfpehlen. Den Prozessor den ich habe seht ihr ja unten.
Was wäre den zukunftsfähig? Aktuell sind ja ne Reihe MOBOs in der PCGH 10/12


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

ja leider.

damals wie ich den PC gekauft hab, dachte ich noch nicht ans Zocken bzw. habs ausgeschlossen. aber dann hab ich doch Blut geleckt. Naja und da wars zu spät. 
Aber in der Folge hab ich ne Menge gelernt. Z. b. den Umbau hab ich ganz gut hinbekommen (meiner Meinung nach).

Vielleicht wär jetzt doch ein anderes Board gut. Später könnt ich mir ja immer noch einen Proz. mit K kaufen. Jetzt reicht ja mein I72600 ja locker noch


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

Wieso willst Du das Board tauschen? Nur wegen des AS SSD Benchmarks? Das wäre etwas  

Der i7-2600 reicht gut für die nächsten paar Jahre aus, und dann reißt auch ein übertakteter i7-2600K nicht mehr viel, bis dahin gibt es neue Sockel und viel schnellere CPU's. Ein Wechsel des Boards macht also überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

so jetzt hab ich RST nochmal ohne die anderen LW installiert. schaut komisch aus weil er kein LW mehr anzeigt hier ist das Hardcopy:


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

Naja ich dachte halt, dass ich dann die SSD besser nutzen kann.
Ich dachte an eins mit z77 Chipsatz  (P8Z77 oder was von asrock was nicht so teuer ist)


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich Windows installieren ohne die andern Laufwerke, aber was solls


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

hallo Woiferl,

das probiere ich dann noch!


----------



## Icuk73 (2. September 2012)

ist jemanden bekannt ob True Image 13 mit der SSD funktioniert. mein 11er geht nicht da hab ich heut riesenprobs gehabt!


----------



## belle (2. September 2012)

Du kannst das Board schon behalten, so groß ist der Unterschied nicht. Es macht am meisten Sinn eine SSD für das Betriebssystem zu nutzen und da braucht man eher die Leistung für viele kleine Dateien. Ich hatte mich am Anfang schon gewundert wieso du ein H61 mit SATA III Anschlüssen hast, die haben normalerweise eben nur SATA II. Die Lösung über den zusätzlichen Controller ist meist etwas langsamer. Wenn du trotz neuester Treiber auch für den Controller nicht zufrieden bist, könntest du den SATA II Port vom Chipsatz von Intel nehmen.  Extra ein neues Board lohnt sich nach meiner Meinung genausowenig wie eine Ivy-Bridge K-CPU. Dein i7-2600 sollte noch lange Zeit ausreichend Leistung liefern, außerdem werden die Ivys heisser... 
Das SSD-Caching vom Z68 und Z77 Chipsatz (Unterschied ist hier u.a. nur die unterschiedliche Umsetzung von USB 3.0) bezieht sich nur auf diesen speziellen Einsatz von SSDs. Da nutzt du diesen Speicher garnicht direkt, andere Programme dürfen nur dorthin auslagern. 
Wenn es doch unbedingt ein neues Board sein soll:
http://geizhals.de/759463


----------



## blackout24 (3. September 2012)

Nutz auf jedenfall den SATA II von Intel anstatt den SATA III.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Ist das ein anderer treiber aber gleicher anschluss?


----------



## stevie4one (3. September 2012)

Hier reden alle davon, dass du die SSD an den ersten SATA-Anschluss deines Boards klemmen sollst. Dieser wird vom Intel-Chip bereitgestellt. Und auch nur dann bringt es etwas, den IRST zu installieren, da der Treiber für Intel-Chipsätze gedacht ist.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2012)

Ist völlig egal, ob Du die SSD am Intel SATA2 oder ASMedia SATA3 Anschluss anschließt. Da merkt man keinen Unterschied.


----------



## stevie4one (3. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist völlig egal, ob Du die SSD am Intel SATA2 oder ASMedia SATA3 Anschluss anschließt. Da merkt man keinen Unterschied.



Stimmt natürlich. Wenn man den IRST installiert, sollte da auch was dranhängen.  Wobei die SSD vermutlich - laut Bench - am Intel-Sata-Port langsamer sein wird. In der Praxis ist das aber nicht zu merken.

Edith sagt: Wieso eigentlich ein offizielles ASUS BIOS flashen für ein OEM-Board. Das könnte auch die Fehlermeldung bei der Installation erklären.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2012)

Müsste man mal ausprobieren, ich denke, dass der Score in etwa gleich hoch ist. Beim sequentiellen Schreiben ist der ASMedia Controller etwas schneller, aber der 4K-64Thrd Wert wird im Benchmark überdurchschnittlich hoch bewertet, und da liegt der SATA2 Anschluss vermutlich etwas vorne, weil die Latenzen des Controllers wegfallen


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

BahnhofIst das ein anderer anschluss


----------



## blackout24 (3. September 2012)

Von früheren Threads weiß ich, dass am nativen SATA II der Score (wenn man sich aus dem was machen möchte) höher ist als bei irgendwelchen SATA 3 über Marvell oder AsMedia.

Du hast mehrere SATA Anschlüsse die sind alle nebereinander und wahrscheinlich farblich gekennzeichnet sind. Einfach mal ins Handbuch gucken welche Farbe welchem Controller zugehörig ist und dann an Intel anschliessen.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Ok schau ich heut abend mal


----------



## blackout24 (3. September 2012)

Wie aber schon gesagt sind davon keine Wunder zu erwarten. Der Score ist etwas höher, weil die 4K Datenrate höher gewichtet ist in dem Benchmark. Gefühlt kommt es auf das selbe raus. Selbst zwischen SATA I und SATA III nativ merkst du fast keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Was schätzt du was ich rausholen kann?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2012)

So um die 600 Punkte


----------



## belle (3. September 2012)

Vielleicht nochmal 200 Punkte oder so (Steigerung von 500 auf 700). Ich hatte mit meiner etwas schnelleren Corsair Performance Pro SSD, Core i5 2500K Prozessor und SATA III Anschluss von Intel über P67 Chipsatz so um die 870 Punkte.

Erinnerung:
Deine SATA III Anschlüsse (auch SATA 6G genannt) werden über einen zusätzlichen Chip auf dem Mainboard realisiert, da dein H61 Chipsatz vom Mainboard an sich keine SATA III Anschlüsse bereitstellen kann.
Der Intel RST Treiber bezieht sich nur auf die SATA II Anschlüsse direkt vom Chipsatz, deshalb tauchte da deine SSD auch nicht auf.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

So, PC läuft jetzt endlich.
Die neue version von Acronis True Image kennt auch die SSD und die Backups bzw. auch die Wiederherstellung der kompletten SSD funktionieren jetzt.
Mit den Sata Anschlüssen hab ich jetzt nicht mehr rumgemacht, nachdem ich da eh nicht viel erreiche.

E N D L I C H läufts (nach 4 oder 5 Installationen) ÄCHZ (immer wieder hat was nicht hingehauen)


@belle: ich müßte die SSD dann an den 3G = Sata II anschließen????


----------



## Softy (3. September 2012)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> @belle: ich müßte die SSD dann an den 3G = Sata II anschließen????



Ja, für den Intel Rapid Store Treiber müsste die SSD am SATA II (=SATA 3GB/s) hängen.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich die Kiste doch nochmal eingeschaltet.

Also das mit Sata II bringt nix. Im Gegenteil ist noch weniger:

Der bessere Wert ist SATA III und der schlechte ist SATA II (ich habs an irgend einem angesteckt (2 Anschlüsse sind durch die Graka verdeckt)..


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Naja mal schaun, vielleicht gibts vom Weihnachtsgeld ein neues Mainboard. Dann hab ich ne Ruhe. Muß ja kein HighEnd für 300 € sein


----------



## belle (3. September 2012)

Nja, das sind doch gar keine so schlechten Werte.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Der Score ist mir eigentlich wurscht.

Ich hab auf die Lesegeschwindigkeit geschaut. Weil auf dem PCGH-Video von Herrn Spille werden da über 500 MB ausgeworfen und ich hab nur rd. 370 MB    seufz


----------



## Icuk73 (3. September 2012)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Der Score ist mir eigentlich wurscht.
> 
> Ich hab auf die Lesegeschwindigkeit geschaut. Weil auf dem PCGH-Video von Herrn Spille werden da über 500 MB ausgeworfen und ich hab nur rd. 370 MB seufz


 

Ach... für den Fall dass doch ein neues MB angeschafft wird: da kann ich ja den alten Kühler und den Speicher (siehe Signatur) weiter verwenden? 
Eine neue CPU würde ich ja nie anschaffen. Der I7 2600 ist ja noch sehr gut dabei. OK höhertakten geht nicht aber egal


----------



## blackout24 (3. September 2012)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Der Score ist mir eigentlich wurscht.
> 
> Ich hab auf die Lesegeschwindigkeit geschaut. Weil auf dem PCGH-Video von Herrn Spille werden da über 500 MB ausgeworfen und ich hab nur rd. 370 MB    seufz


 
Von den 370 oder 500 MB hast du im Alltag sowieso nix, da du ja keine Zweite SSD hast von der du so schnell lesen kannst das du auf die andere mit der Geschwindigkeit wieder draufschreibst und das gilt auch nur für den Fall das du  eine dicke Gigabyte große Datei kopierst. Der Fall tritt beim installieren und laden von Programmen nie auf, was dem Alltag eher entspricht.


----------



## Madcat1st (4. September 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin neu in dem Forum und ich dachte das ich hier mal nachfrage unter dem Thread ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit meiner Sache gesammelt hat.

Also ich habe wie in der Signatur von mir zu sehen folgende Ausstattung und muß zu den SSD's noch sagen das die zur Zeit über den Adaptec 6405E laufen. Hier habe ich dann mit jeweils 2 SSD's ein Raid 0 Verbund gemacht auf denen einmal das OS drauf ist und einmal nur die Spiele auf dem zweiten Raid.
Nun zu meiner Frage bevor ich es selber testen muss und dafür mein System "fast" umschubsen.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der Zugriff bei meinem Mainboard über den onboard Controller besser wäre, im Gegensatz zu dem über PCI-E laufendem Adaptec. Je nachdem würde ich dann nämlich bei gehen und ein Raid 0 über dem onboard Intel Controller laufen lassen und das andere Raid dann nur noch über den Adaptec. Die 1 TB Platten sind nicht so wichtig , das sie eh "nur" ein gespiegeltes Datengrab darstellen und die andere 1 TB Platte ist meine Acronis Secure Zone.
Den Controller hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch im Raid 10 laufen mit den SSD's und habe sie dann umkonfiguriert. Nur hatte ich bissher keine Zeit nochmal das ganze zu testen, da ich ja meine spiele Platten dafür mal eben löschen müsste...
Könnte mir jemand da weiterhelfen?

Also nach der großen Beschreibung nochmal kurz : Ist das Raid 0 der SSD's besser auf dem onboard Intel oder auf dem Adaptec aufgehoben von der Performance?


----------

